# Hesitating mouse



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi all, Anyone know why my mouse has started hesitating. When I move the mouse across the screen it keeps stopping for a moment then jumps to where it should be.
I've done a virus check and all is OK.... I think.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Are you using a standard mouse with a ball in the bottom instead of an optical mouse with no ball? If so, you need to remove the ball, blew all the dust and crud out of the cavity, clean the gunk off of the metal contacts, then reassemble the mouse. Make sure your computer is turned off *before* you do this. Q-tips and alcohol(not the drinking kind) work great for this.

If you do have an optical mouse, make sure you are *not* using a mouse pad or other surface that is shiney and reflective.

Check the connection to the computer case and make sure it is secure. Do *not* pull and reinsert a round PS/2 connector while your computer is still running because you can damage the port this way. It is okay to do that with a rectangular USB connector because USB is considered to be "hot swapable".

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips (Also a Windows XP user)


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks for responding Flav, but I'm sure it's not the mouse. I know the problem with dirt gathering. The mouse freezes then jumps to the new position on the screen, as if the mouse input has been buffered.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

In that case, try reinstalling the mouse drivers - preferably any updated ones. You might also recheck the settings in the mouse properties window.

If worse comes to worse, you can always replace the mouse. A decent one, such as Logitech or Microsoft, can be bought for about $25.00.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips (Also a Windows XP user)


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks again, I'll check out the driver.
Also your link ain't working.


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

If you haven't already done so since the problem arose - do a cold boot.




- C


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Dingus:

My link works. I just updated one of the pages this morning. It's just slow to load at times. The web hosting service is free, so I've learned to live with it.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips (Also a Windows XP user)


----------

